# Help with setting up a new remote on an R15-500



## MaryOfDoom (Jun 11, 2017)

I'm absolutely desperate and I don't know where else to turn.

I have a DirecTV R15-500 CR receiver and an RC65 remote. All of a sudden, the remote stopped working when playing back recorded shows. It still worked on the guide and the menu, but I couldn't get it to accurately pause or fast-forward.

"No big deal," I thought. "I'll get a new remote."

I ordered a new remote from Amazon - an RC66. I managed to get it to work on my TV, but I can't for the life of me get it to work on the receiver. I have called DirecTV tech support (a futile endeavor, at best). I have tried manually programming in every five-digit code I can find. Still nothing.

I am at my wits' end. What more can I possibly do to make this work? Can anyone provide me with some insight?

Thanks in advance for your time and assistance.

EDITED TO ADD: I actually have two new remotes: one RC66 and one RC66RX. Both of these remotes will control my TV, but fail to control my DirecTV receiver. It seems unlikely that both of these remotes are defective.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Check under the remote control settings and make sure the R15 is set to IR. If set to RF you would need to program the remote to RF as well. But as troubleshooting purposes is concerned, the first thing to know is if the DVR is set to IR as the remote is on IR by default. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MaryOfDoom (Jun 11, 2017)

It's definitely on IR. I think I've flipped it around a few times in trying different solutions - but it's back on IR now.


----------



## onan38 (Jul 17, 2008)

Look at page 9 here:https://www.directv.com/learn/pdf/Remote_Controls/universal_remote_user_guide_new.pdf


----------



## MaryOfDoom (Jun 11, 2017)

I have looked at that manual, and followed the steps that it lays out. Several times. That's why I'm here.


----------



## onan38 (Jul 17, 2008)

You may have got a bad remote.It happens sometimes.


----------



## MaryOfDoom (Jun 11, 2017)

It's funny that you say that, because that's originally what I thought the problem was with my old remote. That one is at least seven years old and has been slowly failing for a while. I ordered a new RC66 remote and then, when that one didn't work, I got what I thought was a replacement RC65, but turned out to be an RC66RX.

Both of these RC66 remotes control the TV just fine. The lights even flash in the appropriate ways when I hold down Mute + SELECT and when I put the codes in. The lights flash when I press the remove buttons...but nothing happens on the receiver. I can't pull up the menu or see my recorded shows.

What are the odds that I would get two defective remotes in a row - and failing that, why would a defective remote continue to be able to control the TV?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Very doubtful is a defective remote, specially two of them! You said you have programmed a five digit code, which code is this? All the DIRECTV remotes should work right out the box (bag?) unless you have program the DVR to either RF, an AV1 or AV2 mode or one of its alternative IR codes.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MaryOfDoom (Jun 11, 2017)

I have tried many codes, yes. I had to put a code in to get my LG TV to work with the remote (slide the switch to TV, push Mute + SELECT, cycle through the codes on the screen to find the right one), so it seemed like I might also need one to make the receiver work. I went to the DirecTV support website and found some kind of a place to put in your brand and model number to get a code for your device. 

I can tell you for sure, the receiver's not on AV1 or AV2. We have gaming systems plugged into those channels.

It does seem strange to me that the remote isn't programming itself automatically when I hit Mute + SELECT with the slider all the way to the left (on the DirecTV logo).


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

MaryOfDoom said:


> I have tried many codes, yes. I had to put a code in to get my LG TV to work with the remote (slide the switch to TV, push Mute + SELECT, cycle through the codes on the screen to find the right one), so it seemed like I might also need one to make the receiver work. I went to the DirecTV support website and found some kind of a place to put in your brand and model number to get a code for your device.
> 
> I can tell you for sure, the receiver's not on AV1 or AV2. We have gaming systems plugged into those channels.
> 
> It does seem strange to me that the remote isn't programming itself automatically when I hit Mute + SELECT with the slider all the way to the left (on the DirecTV logo).


You would have to have a much newer receiver and a remote with an "X" in the part number for it to self program.

Since you have messed with it a lot. Try resetting it first and then program it for the TV.
Press Mute and Select and hold them down until the green light flashes 2 times ( the first 2 do not count as they are responses to the button presses ) and then type in 981.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

MaryOfDoom said:


> I have tried many codes, yes. I had to put a code in to get my LG TV to work with the remote (slide the switch to TV, push Mute + SELECT, cycle through the codes on the screen to find the right one), so it seemed like I might also need one to make the receiver work. I went to the DirecTV support website and found some kind of a place to put in your brand and model number to get a code for your device.
> 
> I can tell you for sure, the receiver's not on AV1 or AV2. We have gaming systems plugged into those channels.
> 
> It does seem strange to me that the remote isn't programming itself automatically when I hit Mute + SELECT with the slider all the way to the left (on the DirecTV logo).


I am talking about the settings on the DVR when i said AV1 or AV2. You need to EXPLORE the remote control settings and make sure the are the defaults settings.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

BTW, how are you navigating the DVR menus all this time?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MaryOfDoom (Jun 11, 2017)

jimmie57 said:


> You would have to have a much newer receiver and a remote with an "X" in the part number for it to self program.
> 
> Since you have messed with it a lot. Try resetting it first and then program it for the TV.
> Press Mute and Select and hold them down until the green light flashes 2 times ( the first 2 do not count as they are responses to the button presses ) and then type in 981.


Done. I went back to the first remote that I ordered (the RC66) because it doesn't have the extra letters.



peds48 said:


> I am talking about the settings on the DVR when i said AV1 or AV2. You need to EXPLORE the remote control settings and make sure the are the defaults settings.


I've just reset the remote and programmed it to control my TV. Should I reset it once more and then try something else?



peds48 said:


> BTW, how are you navigating the DVR menus all this time?


With the buttons on the front of the receiver. I mean, I could theoretically manage with just those, but without the remote, I can't record shows or play back anything recorded, and my DVR's pretty full. I'm concerned that stuff is going to start getting automatically deleted if I can't get in there soon.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

MaryOfDoom said:


> Done. I went back to the first remote that I ordered (the RC66) because it doesn't have the extra letters.
> 
> I've just reset the remote and programmed it to control my TV. Should I reset it once more and then try something else?
> 
> With the buttons on the front of the receiver. I mean, I could theoretically manage with just those, but without the remote, I can't record shows or play back anything recorded, and my DVR's pretty full. I'm concerned that stuff is going to start getting automatically deleted if I can't get in there soon.


Shot in the dark but try this.
With the selector on the DTV spot, all the way to the left, press and hold the mute and select buttons and wait for the 2 flashes of the green light. Now type in 00001.
Did that do anything ?


----------



## MaryOfDoom (Jun 11, 2017)

Nope. I mean, after I put in the code 00001, the light flashed twice, but I still can't pull up the menu, the guide, or my recorded shows. Or even turn the receiver on or off.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

MaryOfDoom said:


> Nope. I mean, after I put in the code 00001, the light flashed twice, but I still can't pull up the menu, the guide, or my recorded shows. Or even turn the receiver on or off.


Have you tried to unplug the AC power to the receiver, let it sit for a minute or 2 and then plug it back in. This should reset it also


----------



## MaryOfDoom (Jun 11, 2017)

Yes. Once with the tech support call, and I just did it again from here. I unplugged the receiver, let it sit for about twenty minutes, plugged it back in, let it start all the way back up, and...still nothing from the remote.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

It could be that the IR port on the R15 is dead. Using the front panel buttons navigate to the remote section of the DVR and set both, the DVR and the remote control to RF


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaryOfDoom (Jun 11, 2017)

Still no luck.

If it's the IR port, does that mean I need a new receiver?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

MaryOfDoom said:


> Still no luck.
> 
> If it's the IR port, does that mean I need a new receiver?


No, peds will tell you how to get it into RF mode. If that does not work then it is dead.


----------



## MaryOfDoom (Jun 11, 2017)

The remote doesn't work in RF mode, either. I tried that earlier and had the same (non) result.

I've seriously tried everything in this thread. If there really is no other solution, then I guess I'll have to replace the receiver - which is what I was hoping to avoid by coming here in the first place.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

MaryOfDoom said:


> The remote doesn't work in RF mode, either. I tried that earlier and had the same (non) result.
> 
> I've seriously tried everything in this thread. If there really is no other solution, then I guess I'll have to replace the receiver - which is what I was hoping to avoid by coming here in the first place.


You have to use a remote with an "R" in the last part of the number or it does not do RF.


----------



## MaryOfDoom (Jun 11, 2017)

jimmie57 said:


> You have to use a remote with an "R" in the last part of the number or it does not do RF.


I have two new remotes: one RC66 and one RC66RX. Neither one of them is working. The old remote isn't working at all, either.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

MaryOfDoom said:


> I have two new remotes: one RC66 and one RC66RX. Neither one of them is working. The old remote isn't working at all, either.


The RC66RX will do RF.
It is a little bit complicated to change. You have to change the receiver and the remote to RF.
I will have to look for the instructions. If you have a manual you can read it on how to do it.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

MaryOfDoom said:


> I have two new remotes: one RC66 and one RC66RX. Neither one of them is working. The old remote isn't working at all, either.


While I am looking for this did you check in Setup for the Remote to see if it is selected for IR or RF ?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

MaryOfDoom said:


> I have two new remotes: one RC66 and one RC66RX. Neither one of them is working. The old remote isn't working at all, either.


See post #15 here,
Directv R15 and RF remote control


----------



## MaryOfDoom (Jun 11, 2017)

I've programmed the RC66RX remote to work in RF mode. It's still not working. There is a space on the receiver for an RF antenna (a coaxial input), and I tried putting a paper clip in there (suggested elsewhere on this forum), but that isn't working. Do I need to get a real RF antenna to make this mode work?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

MaryOfDoom said:


> I've programmed the RC66RX remote to work in RF mode. It's still not working. There is a space on the receiver for an RF antenna (a coaxial input), and I tried putting a paper clip in there (suggested elsewhere on this forum), but that isn't working. Do I need to get a real RF antenna to make this mode work?


Did you change the receiver to RF mode ?

I will look at the manual and see about the antenna. I will also post a link to it.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Link to manual: http://www.directv.com/learn/pdf/Sy...er=https://support.directv.com/equipment/2500

I am looking at the picture of the back of the receiver ( page 120 in the manual ) and it does not show an RF antenna port.
It shows 2 sat in ports and an off air ant port. Of course the picture could be wrong. Look closely at the receiver and the picture to see if the pic is correct or not.

Edit : I see in the link text that this manual is for an R15 and R16. The pic they have might be the R16.
If there is a port for an RF antenna then you need one for it to work.

This link shows an antenna with a remote and it is obsolete. However, it does show that it was for the R15.
DIRECTV 4-Device Backlit Universal IR / RF Remote for Legacy RF-enabled Devices (with Antenna) from Solid Signal

Here is a link to one that I think will work on it.
DIRECTV Dish Network RF IR UHF Remote Receiver DVR Dual Tuner TV Antenna NEW


----------



## MaryOfDoom (Jun 11, 2017)

There is an RF antenna port on the back of the receiver. I'm going to order that antenna from eBay and see if that works. 

How do I change the receiver to RF mode? All I can find from Google is how to change the remote, which isn't helping.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

MaryOfDoom said:


> There is an RF antenna port on the back of the receiver. I'm going to order that antenna from eBay and see if that works.
> 
> How do I change the receiver to RF mode? All I can find from Google is how to change the remote, which isn't helping.


Look at *page 71* of the manual in the link I sent to you for instructions to change the receiver to RF mode.


----------



## MaryOfDoom (Jun 11, 2017)

Page 71 deals with changing the remote settings from IR to RF mode. If there's something that needs to be done to change the receiver to RF mode, I haven't been able to find it.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

MaryOfDoom said:


> There is an RF antenna port on the back of the receiver. I'm going to order that antenna from eBay and see if that works.
> 
> How do I change the receiver to RF mode? All I can find from Google is how to change the remote, which isn't helping.


Look at the pic on the bottom right side of the page.
Also read the text on the pic and the section to the left that says Remote Control ( last sentence )


----------



## MaryOfDoom (Jun 11, 2017)

Look, I'm not trying to be contrary here, but I am looking at the picture. I have looked at that picture. I have looked at the same picture on my TV multiple times. And I'm telling you, it deals with setting the *remote *to RF mode, *not the receiver*. I have set the remote to RF mode multiple times using this method. It's *still *not working.

Does the receiver transmit in RF mode as an inherent property of the receiver itself, or does it need to be told to do so? If plugging in an antenna is enough to tell it to transmit in RF mode, then the antenna that's on its way should handle that change; but if I need to do something to tell the receiver to transmit in RF mode, then that's what I need to know.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

MaryOfDoom said:


> Look, I'm not trying to be contrary here, but I am looking at the picture. I have looked at that picture. I have looked at the same picture on my TV multiple times. And I'm telling you, it deals with setting the *remote *to RF mode, *not the receiver*. I have set the remote to RF mode multiple times using this method. It's *still *not working.
> 
> Does the receiver transmit in RF mode as an inherent property of the receiver itself, or does it need to be told to do so? If plugging in an antenna is enough to tell it to transmit in RF mode, then the antenna that's on its way should handle that change; but if I need to do something to tell the receiver to transmit in RF mode, then that's what I need to know.


There are 3 choices in that picture.
Program Remote
IR/RF Setup
*Receiver Mode*
Select *Receiver Mode* and see doesn't it show IR or RF Mode for you to choose.
If not does your screen have the IR/RF Setup option ? If yes, what does it show when you choose that ?

Again, this manual is for an R15 and R16 and your receiver might not look like the pic.
If it does not, then I can't help you with it because I have not had one in over 9 years and at 73 your memory doen't last that long anymore.


----------



## MaryOfDoom (Jun 11, 2017)

When I select Receiver Mode, it asks if I want AV1, AV2, or TV. There's no option to set the receiver into RF mode in that menu.

If you can't help, that's fine - obviously I need to try the additional antenna, and if that doesn't work, then I need a new receiver.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

MaryOfDoom said:


> When I select Receiver Mode, it asks if I want AV1, AV2, or TV. There's no option to set the receiver into RF mode in that menu.
> 
> If you can't help, that's fine - obviously I need to try the additional antenna, and if that doesn't work, then I need a new receiver.


Does your screen have the IR/RF Setup option ? If yes, what does it show when you choose that ?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

MaryOfDoom said:


> When I select Receiver Mode, it asks if I want AV1, AV2, or TV. There's no option to set the receiver into RF mode in that menu.
> 
> If you can't help, that's fine - obviously I need to try the additional antenna, and if that doesn't work, then I need a new receiver.


I believe that receiver is going to be obsolete in the very near future as DTV is going to stop transmission of the very old types of signals.


----------



## MaryOfDoom (Jun 11, 2017)

When I choose IR/RF, it shows me options to toggle between IR and RF mode for the remote, not for the receiver.

If I have to upgrade, that's fine too - I just have a whole DVR full of shows that I'd like to clear out of there, or save somehow (including the time that I was on Jeopardy!). I would hate to lose all that.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

MaryOfDoom said:


> When I choose IR/RF, it shows me options to toggle between IR and RF mode for the remote, not for the receiver.
> 
> If I have to upgrade, that's fine too - I just have a whole DVR full of shows that I'd like to clear out of there, or save somehow (including the time that I was on Jeopardy!). I would hate to lose all that.


Is it in RF mode in that selection ? If not, Choose RF there.

Yes, it is sad that there is no way to move your recordings. I have had to change receivers twice and I lost some things I could not get back each time.


----------



## MaryOfDoom (Jun 11, 2017)

It's in RF mode in that selection. I've cycled the RC66RX remote through RF mode a few times and it should pretty well be in RF mode by now.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

MaryOfDoom said:


> It's in RF mode in that selection. I've cycled the RC66RX remote through RF mode a few times and it should pretty well be in RF mode by now.


I do not have any history with using a paper clip. Sometimes odd things work.
The antenna is cheap enough to try before giving up.
Good luck with it and let us know the result please.
Thanks


----------



## b52pooh (Mar 10, 2011)

You need to select IR/RF setup from the front panel. That will indicate either IR or RF mode for the receiver. Setting the remote is a different process that requires programming the last six digits of the RID number for the receiver into the remote so that only that remote can control the R15. And you will also need the aforementioned antenna if you are going to use the remote from more that 2 feet away.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

The R15 can be set to use both IR & RF signals at the same time. You need to do red button reset of receiver, once it comes back it will be in state like it was never put into rf mode through receiver menu before. Because once its put into rf mode through the menu, its RF or IR only from there on.

Now just attach a working antenna, put rf remote, one with FCC sticker on the back, into rf mode:

1. dtv

2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT, wait for two blinks, release

3. enter 0 0 0 0 1

4. press and hold MUTE & SELECT, wait for two blinks, release

5. enter 9 6 1

6. press CH UP

7. enter last 6 digits of Receiver ID #(RID), found on a sticker in the access card compartment

8. press SELECT


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

MaryOfDoom said:


> It's in RF mode in that selection. I've cycled the RC66RX remote through RF mode a few times and it should pretty well be in RF mode by now.


Mary, please pay close attention to Edmund. He is THE Remote control Guru.


----------



## MaryOfDoom (Jun 11, 2017)

Well, everyone, I have some great news: the antenna arrived today and using Edmund's method, I successfully programmed the RC66RX remote to control my receiver in RF mode!

The key, for anyone reading this thread in the future: use Edmund's procedure and program the remote while your receiver is off. I had the receiver code memorized from so many failed attempts, but for anyone else doing this in the future, write down your receiver code and give it a shot.

Thanks to everyone for their help. I hope to squeeze at least a few more years of useful life out of this receiver.

(Edited to fix a typo, thanks to autocorrect)


----------

